# Question on meds.



## Nicholaus (Jun 19, 2003)

Hello everyone. I am new to this board and I have been reading a lot of great posts so thanks in advance for any help. I have had IBS for about eight months or so, my doc prescribed Dicyclomine. It seems to help the initial pain but the swelling is still there. Also the pain subsides but it usually comes back in a couple of hours. Any ideas on other medications I may be able to ask my doctor about?


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Nich,Do a search on Bentyl (dicyclomine is the generic name). What kind of dose are you taking. Some are prescribed to take as needed. Others take 3 10mg a day with meals. Some 4 10mg a day. Others take 20mg 3 or 4 times a day. Thats alot of variation for one medicine. Most likely your doc will try to adjust your prescrip and then if needed switch. There are lots of medicines and they all take time to work and some take a painful period to get off of....


----------

